# Uhr Kraft 300m



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This arrived this morning

Case style is the same as the Zeno 300m dive watch, & also has the same massively domed acryllic crystal. So I will need to take out shares in Polywatch









(Text by Paulus of course)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

day date is different!

like the modern style numbers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Pauluspaolo here - Ta for the comments PG.

I like the watch a lot - I think it's traditional yet modern. However I have vague plans to franken it with the last of Roys original divers dials and a set of arrow hands I have (that originally belonged to a Zeno Seahunter). This will give it a definite vintage look - however I like the watch so it's staying as it is for the mo









I'll post some more pics when I can be bothered - maybe one with my Caribbean as that has a highly domed crystal too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul, Paulus, MrC ????

Nice watch whoever owns it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Pauluspaolo owns it JoT - good to see you back on the foum


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

UHR?

I had a bit of difficulty locating the H on the dial. A nice logo for the company.

Acrylic crystals are the best







and those kinked hands. You'll find them very easy to see, because they apt to catching the light,

So leave it alone!


----------



## mannyg (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice watch!Those were selling for around $125 on PMWF!Great catch Paul!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice watch Paulus, do they come in orange?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't think so Stan - though the Zeno, that shares this case style, does (I think)


----------

